# Need a cargo trailer (not require to be enclosed)



## Duckngoose (Feb 3, 2012)

Looking for a cargo/utility trailer in ND. Please respond, or send me a message if you know of any good used ones.

Thanks!


----------



## Duckngoose (Feb 3, 2012)

Please send me a private message if you have one for sale, or know where I can get a used one in ND.

Thanks!


----------

